# Vinegar to clean the Fish Tank



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

I recently got a used fish tank which has some white marks on the top part of the tank, previous owner was telling me they are water marks  and can be removed with vinegar  just want to know if that's safe for shrimps I am keeping Fire red shrimps and CRS in the tank, how many times do I have to rinse the tank after cleaning it with vinegar.
Please help me out.
Thanks


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

just rinse till you cant smell it...either way you can lower ph with vinegar so no worries...


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

so* pure white vinegar 5% acetic acid* is safe if you rinse it well?
Plus how much you should add to lower the PH down?


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes! Distilled white vinegar with 5% acetic acid is aquarium safe. I think you just have to scrub it with vinegar once, then rinse it out a few times like ubr0ke mentioned.

P.S. haven't heard of freshwater aquariums using vinegar to lower the pH, only in saltwater!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, just rinse it real well. Fish are fine, it's the bacteria that you need to worry about. Vinegar is a good mold and bacteria killing agent. For large tanks, you'll be fine as it will be so diluted that it won't even make any difference. However, for smaller tanks like a 2 - 5 gallon, rinse it really well. Otherwise, cycling your tank will take a long time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

walstad recomends using vinegar to lower ph is fresh water tanks..

the problem with vinegar is thats its a temp. way to lower ph...kind of like peat..


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Usually I put vinegar one a paper towel, stick it to the glass, leave it for 30 min, take it, scrub a bit and it maybe do it a second time. Maybe.
And of course, rinse it well afterwards.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I second everything written here -- you can use a clean rag (old towel or T-shirt, etc.) instead of a paper towel -- it will not fall apart, but otherwise works the same.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd suggest wearing plastic gloves. I clean my tanks with straight vinegar and it isn't long before my fingers start to hurt.

Lee


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I use vinegar and razor blades to remove hard water stains from aquariums. Works very well.


----------



## zicheng (Aug 15, 2011)

I also use razor blades to clean stubborn stains. Razor blades can't be used on acrylic, only glass.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

zicheng said:


> I also use razor blades to clean stubborn stains. Razor blades can't be used on acrylic, only glass.


I use these from home depot:

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/razor-blades-single-edge-100pk/972542

Stanley blades. They're small enough that you can apply a great deal of pressure without scratching the glass, and large enough grasp firmly. They are also extremely sharp. I razor all my tanks about once a month; it takes off all the hard algae that builds up and results in an extremely clean looking tank. Brand new actually.

I highly recommend them. Single use is best; they rust in about 20 minutes


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

I've always used a 50/50 white vinegar and lemon juice mix in a spray bottle. If hard white crust is thick, spray on, let sit for 10 mins. And apply again as necessary....always does the trick. Just rinse thoroughly and clean as a whistle it will be.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

For after washing with whatever you use... 

Tank wall is glass. Use newspaper to rub dry/clean (best only for the outside).

Newspaper is the best streak and prints cleaner for glass.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

newspaper leaves ink..just use paper towel


----------

